# Propolis tincture questions



## mpjourdan (Feb 12, 2006)

The small amounts of propolis I've harvested has always been scrapings from frames and boxes of honey supers, its not very fresh propolis so it has had time to dry out and harden, but I know what you mean about it being soft and sticky. I don't think I remember reading anything that would suggest the medicinal properties of the propolis are distinctly better with brand new propolis verses something thats hardened up a bit, although I would try to not use something too old. I keep my tincture in a dark glass bottle with a built in eye dropper so its not very messy but I do have stains in my bathroom sink from it that have been there for many months now, but thats normal, just like propolis stains on your fingers a day or two after working hives. When I add it to tea each drop does turn kind of whitish and possibly "clumpy", I don't know why it does that, if I had to make a guess at it which is only what this is, it would be that the propolis that was dissolved in alcohol is now able to separate out. As far as giving it to your daughter, if she is young say under 12 I don't think I'd give it to her at all and if she's older I would stop after a week or two, but I wouldn't worry about it being unsafe because it stains objects.


----------



## Sheffield Gardens (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you for your reply to my question.....that makes me feel better, I guess I made the tincture correctly. My daughter is almost 17, and I did stop giving her the tincture at about 3 weeks. I will wait and see how she is doing for a few weeks before I consider starting it back up.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Made some tincture with propolis scrapings. They also had wood and paint chips. Bought some 195 proof Everclear. Mixed some of each together. Once it seperates the everclear comes to the top but it is black.

Will keep it in the bottles for a while and then drain off using coffee filters. I have some clean propolis that I have gotten recently. Will try using the clean propolis and see if the everclear turns black.


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

Propolis is water proof.
So when dissolved in alcohol and mixed with water it will separate and create a film the will stain. Clean the stain with alcohol.
Propolis is safe internally and externally on wounds.
Great for ulcers but the amazing effect is the 60% increase in pregnancy that can cause.


----------



## Sheffield Gardens (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you USCBeeMan and AndreiRN,

Wow, USC, I wonder where your bees have been...that's some dark propolis!  Mine was a golden brown color.

AndreiRN, I've never heard about the increase in pregnancy with propolis...I'll be sure to use it sparingly...I'm closer to being a grandma than doing the mommy thing again!


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

I have some really clean propolis that I removed from a couple of my hives. Going to put it in the rest of the Everclear and see what color it becomes/


----------

